# Great North Run !



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2016)

This sunday !   Well done to the 300 people who registered to do it for Duk !   I will be on one of Duk cheer buses .  Weather today here was warm but not hot. Good luck !


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2016)

I'll be watching it on telly - will keep an eye out for you Hobie! You should run it one year!


----------



## grovesy (Sep 7, 2016)

i usally watch on telly!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I'll be watching it on telly - will keep an eye out for you Hobie! You should run it one year!


I know I can catch the bus but running is not good for my knees.  Cycling yes but being an elec on my knees a lot.  Will shout at the good peeps running


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 8, 2016)

Been in a couple of traffic jams today as they prepare the course (don't mind cos very good for people)


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 8, 2016)

Have sussed how I getting to "Cheer Bus" (will be busy) On me peddle iron 4mile there & 4mile back


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 9, 2016)

Weather today a little breeze. not hot but tee shirt weather. Forecast says rain tonight but ?


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2016)

Weather today (sat) fine. Not red hot sun is showing its face but cool.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2016)

Go Mo tomorrow


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2016)

Good luck to everyone running or supporting someone today!  I've been out for my 5 mile run this morning - weather was bright and sunny, but actually cold early on, hope the conditions stay good Oop North!  Go Mo!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 11, 2016)

Was not at the finish for the Great Great North Run but we heard that Mo got the gold star . Lots of really nice people running & shouting, Lots of pennies for charities.   Well done to ALL


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 1, 2017)

Its that time of year again. 10 Sept. More than 300 runners have signed up for Duk. I will on the Duk cheer point at the John Reid Rd. As all South Shields people know its the road to everywhere. Good luck to ALL


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 3, 2017)

Its the Sunday before. Weather is perfect today. Bright but cooish. Tee shirt weather. Good luck if you are doing


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 4, 2017)

Weather today bright but not sunny. Coolish


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2017)

Double wet tonight. Got rained on for 90mins watching son at football friendly


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 8, 2017)

Very busy roads tonight here in the NE. A19 daft


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Very busy roads tonight here in the NE. A19 daft


50,000 runners and their families and supporters, I'm guessing!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 9, 2017)

Nice bright day this morning. Coolish but still tee shirt weather. Will be sorting my bike out this afternoon.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 9, 2017)

Nice bright day today. Outside all day


----------



## Copepod (Sep 9, 2017)

Junior Great North Run happened today. My young friend from Tynemouth did it - very proud of her!


----------



## Ditto (Sep 9, 2017)

Well done all those people. I'm dead impressed.  I didn't know they had cheer buses. That's funny.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 9, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Well done all those people. I'm dead impressed.  I didn't know they had cheer buses. That's funny.


I have been on the Tyne Bridge on the Duk Double Decker. I f you fly out of Newcastle airport there is a photo on departure wall & me & my two kids are on it at GNR.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2017)

Looks like it could rain this morning (dark clouds)


----------



## Northerner (Sep 10, 2017)

Good luck to everyone running today!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2017)

What a fantastic day ! Everyone who took part needs a BIG WELL DONE BADGE. Human nature at its best. All colours size & shapes BUT hearts in the right place. Lots of smiling faces  (I need a rest too, there at 9 & got in my house at 5 & peddled 12 mile, more than 5hrs bashing BOOM BOOM sticks)   A great event !


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 11, 2017)

It was on the news tonight. £50 mil raised for charity An engagement & a marriage (Mad people involved  ?)  NO


----------

